# I want a new phone



## TopCat (May 2, 2012)

I have a Noki x2 and it's ok but the camera is not good enough. I don't surf the net much but do make a lot of calls, like to sync my phone with my Outlook and don't want a massive slab in my pocket. I am not too fond of slippy smart phones as the touch screens get all greasy off my face and I drop them down the loo when speaking and pissing. I want a good music player with a standard jack socket. Plus good battery life. 

Any ideas?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## TopCat (May 3, 2012)

£150


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

You don't want a smartphone but you do want a decent music player and want to pay 150?


----------



## TopCat (May 3, 2012)

I guess


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

You're looking to buy outright I assume?


----------



## TopCat (May 3, 2012)

Yeah. I'm a big nokia fan too. < embarrassed in this day and age>


----------

